# Couple of red flags here...



## halfatruck (Sep 12, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292249146372?ul_noapp=true
China...No feedback....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2017)

I asked to send me a pic of the inside of the tank. We'll see... V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## rollfaster (Sep 12, 2017)

Don't do it...


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 12, 2017)

Those phony adds are all over EBay. It seems almost every category has them.I wonder why EBay lets this go on.


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2017)

I have reported countless items like this to Ebay. I know they are over run with them but they need to get a handle on this. I don't know whey they don't just delete the item as soon as they see CHINA, ZERO FEEDBACK, + CONSTANT BS USER NAMES over and over and over and over. Seems like a no brainer to me. I hope they are at least trying.


----------



## kreika (Sep 12, 2017)

stoney said:


> I have reported countless items like this to Ebay. I know they are over run with them but they need to get a handle on this. I don't know whey they don't just delete the item as soon as they see CHINA, ZERO FEEDBACK, + CONSTANT BS USER NAMES over and over and over and over. Seems like a no brainer to me. I hope they are at least trying.




Cause their big outta control money making machine! Lol


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> Cause their big outta control money making machine! Lol




ain't THAT the truth ?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 12, 2017)

The thing is, how do we know for sure that this seller doesn't collect Americana? 

Ebay can't just shut down the listing because the seller is new and lives in China.


----------



## stoney (Sep 12, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> The thing is, how do we know for sure that this seller doesn't collect Americana?
> 
> Ebay can't just shut down the listing because the seller is new and lives in China.




It's not that the seller lives in China or is new. These sellers use someone else's photos from previous listings of the items with super low dirt dirt cheap Buy It Now prices.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 12, 2017)

So how does this scam work? Doesn't paypal reach into your bank account and withdraw the funds back if you're a dead beat?  I remember reading lots of stories several years ago of irate paypal users who had their money taken back and their balances confiscated because the buyer was unhappy.  It was down right criminal.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Sep 12, 2017)

stoney said:


> It's not that the seller lives in China or is new. These sellers use someone else's photos from previous listings of the items with super low dirt dirt cheap Buy It Now prices.




That's what was commented earlier, and, using a stock or previous photo and charging a cheap price doesn't violate Ebay policy. 

Yes, all of us Cabers will stay far away from this auction, but technically, the seller has done nothing wrong.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2017)

He can't even ship it for that price... they wanna loose $????? I don't think so. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2017)

Are ya sure this is a complete tank?I only see a pic.of one side of a tank and I dont see where it says complete tank.Why didnt seller show both sides??l


----------



## kreika (Sep 12, 2017)

There was another thread recently where someone got burned by this exact same style auction. Zero feedback, jacked pic, in China and no product. I'm guessing as soon as the funds clear PayPal they transfer the money and run. Close account and repeat.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 12, 2017)

BUYERS BEWARE!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 12, 2017)

kreika said:


> There was another thread recently where someone got burned by this exact same style auction. Zero feedback, jacked pic, in China and no product. I'm guessing as soon as the funds clear PayPal they transfer the money and run. Close account and repeat.




When I sell on eBay... my funds don't clear until the buyer has received the item ... or I think that's what happens...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 12, 2017)

Only if your a noob


----------

